# looking to adopt a cat/kitten



## aguyfromdaglobe (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,

I'm looking to adopt a cat or 2 kittens. I live in Dubai
I prefer long haired but plz send pic anywys. Anybody interested SNIP

Thanks a lot 

Zak


----------



## DubaiScot (Sep 14, 2011)

aguyfromdaglobe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to adopt a cat or 2 kittens. I live in Dubai
> I prefer long haired but plz send pic anywys. Anybody interested SNIP
> ...


Hi Zak, tried to attach a few pics....

This is Starsky and Hutch, F&M, less than a year old we rescued them from a 'centre' at a few months old as they were near death.

Very playful, healthy coats, desert cat colouring therefore likely Arab Maus.

House trained, living in our villa spare rooms but would love to be outdoor cats.

We also have 6 week old rescued kittens just about ready - in a week say - for adoption but if youve never had kittens before they take a lot of 24/7 care for months!


----------



## aguyfromdaglobe (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for the pics DubaiScot  lovely cats! Is the kitten of the same breed too?

If u don't mind plz call me on . Apparantly I'm not allowed to
Send private msgs yet on this web site.


Thank you 

Zack


----------



## DubaiScot (Sep 14, 2011)

aguyfromdaglobe said:


> Thanks for the pics DubaiScot  lovely cats! Is the kitten of the same breed too?
> 
> If u don't mind plz call me on . Apparantly I'm not allowed to
> Send private msgs yet on this web site.
> ...


Ill have my wife call you Zak, shes the expert ! ... and has a circle of friends all volunteering and fostering that will definitely help.

Good to hear of another animal lover out there wanting to help them.


----------



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

aguyfromdaglobe said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to adopt a cat or 2 kittens. I live in Dubai
> I prefer long haired but plz send pic anywys. Anybody interested SNIP
> ...


Hi Zak, Gavtek has a found a kitten today and needs ahouse for it! Maybe you can check in with him. He posted it on the forum "Can anynone take a Kitten", not sure how to attach but you must be able to find it if you scroll through the postings.


----------



## kitties21 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi!
Otherwise check out feline friends in Dubai. They are local animal rescue team and always have cats and kittens for adoption. We got one of our cats also from them.
felinefriendsdubai com

Good luck!


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

We're going to the Feline Friend's open adoption day this afternoon to see the kittens


----------

